# Sicherheitslücke im FTP-Client FileZilla



## computerbetrug.de (11 März 2013)

Aktuell kommt es zu auffällig vielen Meldungen im Zusammenhang mit FileZilla:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/03/sicherheitsproblem-im-ftp-client-filezilla-7476


----------



## Crowley (17 März 2013)

Das Thema ist ein alter Hut. Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit einen Artikel darüber geschrieben: http://mrcrowley.de/testbericht/so-unsicher-ist-filezilla/

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Filezilla immer noch so beworben wird. Damit meine ich jetzt vor allem von Seiten der Webhoster. In jeder FAQ ist zu lesen: "Verwenden Sie einen FTP-Client wie Filezilla." Klar, das jeder Anfänger, der seine erste Homepage erstellt so schnell mit diesem Programm in Berührung kommt.

Viele Grüße
Mr. Crowley


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2013)

Dass das Thema neu wäre, hat niemand behauptet. Neu scheint aber zu mindest die Häufigkeit zu sein, mit der momentan die FileZilla-Daten von den Übeltätern ausgelesen werden.


----------

